# Cow for sale



## Gin64 (May 16, 2007)

For sale Heritage Breed American Lineback. She is A.I. sired and breed. Due to calve July 5th with her 4th calf. Price $1800 obo.


----------



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! I've been trying to get a Randall Lineback for about 10 years now. Just my luck, I don't have the cash right now. She will be a great catch for someone.


----------

